# my monkey passed away last night :(



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

monkey was a fiesty little girl, she was one of the most unfriendliest rats that i had had but i still loved her. she lived with me for over 14 months, one of the longest rats that i have had!
she had many tumours removed from her and she was my fighter, out of all the girls she was the fiestiest and had the strongest will to live. i thought that she would live forever with but her last tumour the vet said since she had so many operations in the span of a few months, it probably wouldnt be in her best interest to operate on this one. it got to be pretty big but it didnt stop her from living and being herself.
man, am i going to miss her.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! RIP Monkey.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

that is very sad, i am sorry!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

It's always hard to lose any of your babies. Rest in peace Monkey.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

RIP :'(


----------

